# Are Sig P224s Showing Up Yet



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody has seen any P224s around locally?


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

*P224*

I did not see one at the gun show last week. Have you checked Mike's on 29


God Bless 


Moose


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks. No, I haven't called around. Bud's doesn't have them so maybe nobody has them yet.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow $1125 MSRP, I guess Sig's proud of that one!! Looks like a sweet lil piece though, just a tad bigger than the XDS


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, not cheap. We'll see what they retail for I guess.


----------

